# Spamfilter konfigurieren - per Richtlinie oder /etc/amavisd.conf



## MaFlo (22. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

muss der Spam- und Virenfilter nach der Installation noch in der /etc/amavisd.conf Datei konfiguriert werden oder sollten alle Einstellungen über die ISPConfig-Obfläche vorgenommen werden können?

Hintergrund:
Ich habe openSuSE 11.2 und ISPConfig 3.0.2.1 nach dem HowTo: "The perfect server - opensuse 11.1 [ispconfig 3]" auf einem Demoserver installiert. Hat auch soweit gut geklappt, nur zweierlei funktioniert noch nicht oder teilweise nicht. 

Der Spam- und Virenfilter funktioniert zu gut, d.h. nahezu alle Junkmails werden direkt in das Verzeichnis /var/spool/amavisd/quarantine verschoben, unabhängig welche Einstellungen ich in ISPConfig getroffen habe, bspw. auch die als Policy "uncensored" und "wants spam" markierten Postfächer. 
Auch wenn ich den Spam an bsp. Postfächer weiterleiten möchte, werden die Einstellungen ignoriert, ebenso alle Einstellungen zum tagging mit '***SPAM***'.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann sollten Mails doch beim erreichen eines 'SPAM tag level' 1 oder 2, mit einem Prefix markiert werden, dies erfolgt nicht, unabhängig wie hoch (9999) oder niedrig (0) ich diese setze. Insgesamt werden auch nur als Spam aussortierte Mail mit den Headerangaben "X-SPAM-..." versehen, kann ich dass über alle Mails aktivieren?

Müssen evtl. noch Einstellungen in der /etc/amavisd.conf Datei vorgenommen werden? Habe mehrmals im Forum etwas über die Einstellungen:
$final_virus_destiny = ?
$final_banned_destiny = ?
$final_spam_destiny = ?
$final_bad_header_destiny = ?
gelesen, aber die Einstellungen sind bei mir "default" auskommentiert.

Die Suche hier und im engl. Forum half mir nicht weiter, so das ich nun vielleicht verwirrter bin als zuvor. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tip für mich, vielen danke.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MaFlo (22. Apr. 2010)

Ich bin glaub ich einen Schritt weiter, aber leider noch ohne Erfolg.

Bin auf folgenden Beitrag gestossen, der mir sicherlich etwas zum Verständnis weiter half:
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2384&highlight=$sa_kill_level_deflt

Allerdings werden auch mit den Einstellungen dort alle Mails von amavis direkt in Quarantäne verschoben und nicht markiert und zugestellt. Erst wenn ich 

a) $final_spam_destiny = D_PASS;
und 
b) die Domain in $mydomain 
der Datei amavis.conf setzte erhalte ich eine Markierung und der Spam wird an den Empfänger weitergeleitet.

Aber ist es denn notwendig, für jede über ISPConfig angelegte Domain einen händischen Eintrag in die amavis.conf Datei unter $mydomain nachzutragen?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eine kleine Tip?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MaFlo (22. Apr. 2010)

OK, habe zwar noch keinen Erfolg zu vermelden, aber dem Fehler vielleicht einen Schritt näher, nur langsam gehen mir wirklich die Ideen aus - vielleicht könnte doch noch jemand einen Tip oder eine Idee haben?

E-Mail werden nur nach den Definitionen aus der Datei: amavis.conf geprüft und bewertet, bspw:

Datei: amavis.conf:
$sa_tag_level_deflt =2.0;
$sa_tag2_level_deflt = 6.2;
$sa_kill_level_deflt = 2500;  # GTUBE Mail sollte unbed. zugestellt werden 

Der Mailheader ergibt dann:

```
p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  X-Spam-Score: 1003.37
 X-Spam-Level: ****************************************************************
 X-Spam-Status: Yes, score=1003.37 tagged_above=2 required=6.2
     tests=[ALL_TRUSTED=-1.44, AWL=0.972, DNS_FROM_OPENWHOIS=2.431,
     GTUBE=1000, NO_DNS_FOR_FROM=1.407] autolearn=no
```
Die Richtlinie aus ISPConfig, die für dieses Konto definiert ist, wird vollständig ignoriert:
SPAM tag level = 1
SPAM tag2 level = 2
SPAM kill level = 1200
SPAM dsn cutoff level = 0
SPAM quarantine cutoff = 0
SPAM modifies subject = yes
SPAM subject tag = 
SPAM subject tag2 = [SPAM]

Wie schaff ich es, dass die Richtlinien / Policies aus ISPConfig berücksichtigt werden? oder wie kann ich dem Fehler näher kommen?

Ein anderes Problem ist, dass ich "mydns" immer manuell starten muss, obwohl es für den aktuellen Runlevel  als "on" eingetragen ist (lt. chkconfig --list), vielleicht hängt das ja mit dem ursprünglichen Fehler zusammen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2010)

Schau mal nach ob es möglicherweise mehr als eine mavis Konfigurationsdatei auf Deinem System gibt. Die Datei von ISPConfig unter opensuse ist /etc/amavis/amavisd.conf



> Ein anderes Problem ist, dass ich "mydns" immer manuell starten muss,  obwohl es für den aktuellen Runlevel  als "on" eingetragen ist (lt.  chkconfig --list), vielleicht hängt das ja mit dem ursprünglichen Fehler  zusammen.


Schau mal nach ob mydns auch wirklich nach mysql gestart wird.


----------



## MaFlo (25. Apr. 2010)

eine weitere amavis.conf existierte im /etc/amavis/ Verzeichnis, die hatte ich jedoch schon umbenannt.

Ich hatte jedoch gestern aufgegeben, da mir nichts mehr einfiel - die SuSE-Installation gelöscht und versucht Debian-Lenny zu installieren. Auch dies scheiterte mehrfachst - dabei stellte sich heraus, das ein Hardwaredefekt (HDD) vorliegt - der vielleicht auch zu den anderen Probs. führte - allerdings war nichts in den einschl. Logs zu finden.

Hab nun gerade ein Lenny-Installation in einer virtuellen Maschine abgeschlossen,  mal schauen ob es nun klappt.

Besten Dank an alle die vielleicht über das Prob. nachgedacht haben und an Till für die beiden Tips - vielleicht brauch ich den ja gleich noch 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2010)

> eine weitere amavis.conf existierte im /etc/amavis/ Verzeichnis, die  hatte ich jedoch schon umbenannt.


Dann lag es daran. Nur die amavisd.conf von ISPConfig enthält die DB Zugangsdaten, ohne diese Datei gibt es keinen Zugang zu mysql und amavisd kann somit auch nicht die Werte aus der Datenbank verwenden.


----------



## MaFlo (25. Apr. 2010)

Weiß nicht, ob es daran lag - vielleicht durfte die Datei ja auch nicht umbenannt im Verzeichnis /etc/amavis/ liegen beleiben? Habe aber nun nach sicherlich 40 Stunden Suchen und Testen auch nach anderen Problemen auf Debian gewechselt. 

Was soll ich sagen, nach 3 Stunden installieren, mehrere Testaccounts einrichten und anschließende Testungen scheint alles auf Anhieb zu funktionieren. Kann eure Empfehlung auf Debian nur bestätigen.

Danke und Gruß
Markus

PS: Sobald ich nun einige Zusammenhänge besser verstehe, werde ich mich im Wiki versuchen


----------

